# Biggest tip to date ?



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Picked up a couple out of town girls, wanted to go through McDonald's, no problems, girl pulls out a $50 and I ask her if she's crazy ? turns out she's a horse trainer with money to burn. $30 ride, $50 tip. Not bad for 1am on Wednesday night ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Picked up a couple out of town girls, wanted to go through McDonald's, no problems, girl pulls out a $50 and I ask her if she's crazy ? turns out she's a horse trainer with money to burn. $30 ride, $50 tip. Not bad for 1am on Wednesday night ?
> View attachment 352280


That's $34.00 US. Not too shabby?

Nice going Mate.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Let me flex on you


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I got $118 tip on a $20 trip.
He was drunk!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

One time I got a $110 tip on an airport ride.

Dude said “this will cover your taxi rental for the day, no worrying about making money.


I was so stunned I never got around to telling him I was an overnight driver finishing my shift and I only paid $73.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Picked up a couple out of town girls, wanted to go through McDonald's, no problems, girl pulls out a $50 and I ask her if she's crazy ? turns out she's a horse trainer with money to burn. $30 ride, $50 tip. Not bad for 1am on Wednesday night ?
> View attachment 352280


I received a $50 tip as well from a pax father. I saw him took out his wallet and handed me a note but I didn't know it was a $50 until I drop his son.


----------



## jhonsbro (Aug 27, 2019)

do agree some time tips helps to cover the half or full day taxi rent.....


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

During the month and change I drive for Lyft I picked up some top level executives a few times and one time one of them was drunk and asked me to pull over as he wasn't feeling well, threw up on the curb/sidewalk grass outside the car and tipped well after I consoled him and provided paper towels and water.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’ve got 2 100.00 tips and a 50.00 tip and 20.00 and hundreds of 5.00 and 3.00 tips


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

$40 is my biggest one. Back in the days before in app tipping. Someone had forgotten a suitcase and was staying at a hotel about 100 miles away. Pretty good ride, all highways and zero traffic. Got there and the guy tipped me $40 cash. 

Relatively speaking though, my biggest was on a $7 ride. Guy asked for a stop at a liquor store so I wasn't expecting much. Ended up tipping me $25 cash.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Picked up a couple out of town girls, wanted to go through McDonald's, no problems, girl pulls out a $50 and I ask her if she's crazy ? turns out she's a horse trainer with money to burn. $30 ride, $50 tip. Not bad for 1am on Wednesday night ?
> View attachment 352280


Congrats! you found the Unicorn!


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

100$ for returning a cell phone.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Bought me full tank of gas, I was on empty, and $20 tip. I forgot to take out my laundry from trunk, dude thought I was living in my car.


----------



## OliversTwist (Jul 11, 2019)

I got $85 tip on a 30 minute ride to the airport.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

I returned a cell phone, got $20 in cash and a $50 Outback Steakhouse gift card.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

$100...about ten times


----------



## Seanasaurus (Aug 1, 2019)

I got $75 once. First drop off the son and his wife passed me $25 cash when i dropped them off. Then the father passed me another $25 when he got out. Then the mother tipped me another $25 on the app the next morning. The ride itself was maybe $15?


----------



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

True story I got a $200 tip on a $25 ride.

Middle of a hot afternoon lady car breaks down bad tire I believe and shes just able to pull into a church parking lot. She calls her insurance which calls the Lyft pickup. We I get there she tells me she wanted to wait for the tow truck to come instead of hiding her key because he would need to move the car. So I opted to wait with her. We end up having a really deep conversation about her life and 2 kids and how her husband passed. About 35 minutes later the tow truck shows up. We then leave to pick her 2 kids up 1 from school and 1 from daycare then drop them home. She hands me 2 rolled up Bill's before she leaves. I drove off then double check the tip and wow 2 $100 Bill's. Called my fiance to share the story and great news. It was a blessing praise Jesus!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Got mailed a check for $100 after promptly overnighting a cell phone. They even called ahead and paid the shipping costs at FedEx Office. I was out of pocket a few bucks for the packaging, though.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Is your profile pic the porno taxi service thing??? :roflmao::roflmao: Weak


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Got mailed a check for $100 after promptly overnighting a cell phone. They even called ahead and paid the shipping costs at FedEx Office. I was out of pocket a few bucks for the packaging, though.


PAX had your mailing address? Home?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Cassiopeia said:


> PAX had your mailing address? Home?


Gave it to them when they insisted because they wanted to reward me. They lived all the way in Rhode Island and I'm in Texas.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

When I first started in 2015, I took this couple to a Halloween party in downtown Oakland, California. They asked if I could give them a ride back home afterwards. I agreed and waited a few hours. I didn't feel like doing other any more rides that night. I was bored so I just sat in my car drinking a Redbull and listening to music while they were doing whatever. I wasn't comfortable with my surroundings even with my doors locked, but they eventually showed up and I took them back to their apartment. They tipped me like $150 in cash! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

$200. poor dudes got 1*d too.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I took a couple home from the airport, they had been away 3 months (45 mile ride) on the way I heard them talking about their car in the garage, and how they would almost certainly have to call a neighbor or a road service to jump start their dead battery So I offered to help. We got his car going and he tipped me $100.

I do private rides in addition to Uber and Lyft (yes I have the necessary permits and commercial insurance) One of my regulars's (Scott) 89 yo mother, who lives in an assisted living facility fell about a month ago and fractured her face. I was scheduled to take him to the airport the day after it happened. And he forgot to call me to cancel So, there I was, parked in front of his townhouse at 4:30 am. The house was dark and he didnt come out, so I called and woke him up. He came out in his robe, to tell me what happened and that he wasnt going to the airport that day. He gave me $50, for a 20 mile ride, I usually charge .$40 for. I turned on the Uber app and got an immediate ping for a ride back to the airport, So not really a tip, but I made $50 more that day, than I would have otherwise. Flash foreward to yesterday, Scott's mom is on the mend, but the family still wants some family in town. I picked up Scotts brother Kevin at the airport and took him to Scotts townhouse, and I picked up Scott at the townhouse and took him to the airport. total 40 mile ride each way. Kevin gave me $60 and Scott gave me $100 

Ive gotten other big tips too. but in my experience they just don't happen. I think they happen when I do something extra, without being asked, and with no expectation of a reward,


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

I've gotten $100 bill in vegas about 2 or 3 times at least in 5 years


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

$150 for returning a Key Fob…. Guy had accidentally taken the key fob to the rental car with him to the airport, the car was back in Park city with his friend, gave me $150 cash to drive it back up to Park city. And then I got a nice sweet ride back to the airport with a 3.5x surge….


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Took a guy to an airport 300 miles away when his flight was canceled last minute. He gave me a $300 tip, mostly to screw Delta who had to pay his alternate transportation.


----------



## Tom Doran (Dec 29, 2014)

biggest $20


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Got a C note off a returned phone once.

Now here is an argument for VENMO if you don't already use it. Say a pax wants to tip you more than the app allows, but doesn't have the cash.










$6.80 trip.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Picked up a couple out of town girls, wanted to go through McDonald's, no problems, girl pulls out a $50 and I ask her if she's crazy ? turns out she's a horse trainer with money to burn. $30 ride, $50 tip. Not bad for 1am on Wednesday night ?
> View attachment 352280


$200 cash tip on a 240 mile ride. 
broke up the day. Lol


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Got a C note off a returned phone once.
> 
> Now here is an argument for VENMO if you don't already use it. Say a pax wants to tip you more than the app allows, but doesn't have the cash.
> 
> ...


Back when I used to work overnight a guy left his phone in the car. I sleep days and next day he calls me in the morning. I tell him I’ll be back on the road about 5 and I’ll get his phone to him then. He says he’ll be on a flight by then. I tell him I’m exhausted and need the sleep. 
he says “I’ll give you $80 cash”
I told him I’d be there in 30 minutes. Lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Of value would be I think it was game 2 or 3 of thr playoffs when the 76ers came down Here maybe 4-5 years ago. 

They had an extra ticket and it ended up being on suite with a really nice spread of sushi on sandwiches 

Other than that it's usually $100 bill


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

$80.00 for helping a guy when his truck was stolen…

$60.00 for delivering booze on Dash…

$60.00 for Mexican food on Uber…

$50.00 for delivering documents that saved a woman job on Uber…

I get a lot of five and tens the rest of the time…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> $80.00 for helping a guy when his truck was stolen…
> 
> $60.00 for delivering booze on Dash…
> 
> ...


I did a 7 hour tour on the meter for a couple on their honeymoon. Took them anyplace they wanted, held the door for them and so forth. Waited for them to have dinner, took pictures, all on the meter, then took their severely drunk asses back to their rented estate. That's what they really needed because they were scared of a ruined honeymoon because of no driver around and too drunk to use the app, so I took care of them.

The trip was $450, $800 tip.

Best trip I ever had and I'll be forever in their memories of what a great time they had.

Of course those sort of trips normally come by limo drivers, for some reason they didn't or couldn't get one. I picked them up while they had lunch and they asked the previous driver to stick around, but he took off and I got them. I knew what I had on my hands and gave them everything they wanted, gave them a spare phone with Pandora to play their favorite songs through the car stereo etc. The other driver was obviously a newbie or stupid.

Got to read people. It pays if you get a whale.

$800 got my brakes redone. It's the way of this business, money in, money out. Very little for us, even if they tip well.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I did a 7 hour tour on the meter for a couple on their honeymoon. Took them anyplace they wanted, held the door for them and so forth. Waited for them to have dinner, took pictures, all on the meter, then took their severely drunk asses back to their rented estate. That's what they really needed because they were scared of a ruined honeymoon because of no driver around and too drunk to use the app, so I took care of them.
> 
> The trip was $450, $800 tip.
> 
> ...


The Uncle that raised me worked as a Guard for thirty plus years and when he retired he drove cab for something to do on the side for cigar and beer money but before he became a guard he drove cab in the 1960’s while also working as a PI…

His wife who is my half-Aunt was a dispatcher for the Cab company ( that is how they met ), so it seem I have that Cabbie mentality but Chauffeur way about me…

Look, I like driving but hate doing it in Houston and feel if I get out of here I could actually make a lot more money on the East Coast…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> The Uncle that raised me worked as a Guard for thirty plus years and when he retired he drove cab for something to do on the side for cigar and beer money but before he became a guard he drove cab in the 1960’s while also working as a PI…
> 
> His wife who is my half-Aunt was a dispatcher for the Cab company ( that is how they met ), so it seem I have that Cabbie mentality but Chauffeur way about me…
> 
> Look, I like driving but hate doing it in Houston and feel if I get out of here I could actually make a lot more money on the East Coast…


That was likely a fluke, no limos available, been driving for 6 years and whales like that come by maybe once, real unicorns.

Nothing to base a living on. Getting a night job pushing a mop at a school pays a lot more and is job security, unless one screws up.

Uber is rideshare, it's leveraging the general public at large to give other rides, more drivers, less money.


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 7, 2014)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Picked up a couple out of town girls, wanted to go through McDonald's, no problems, girl pulls out a $50 and I ask her if she's crazy ? turns out she's a horse trainer with money to burn. $30 ride, $50 tip. Not bad for 1am on Wednesday night ?
> View attachment 352280


christmas night, 2021 I decided to go out for a few hrs, was ready to go home, but before I could close the app, lyft gave ma a small ride in huntington beach, I said what the hell it's going in the right directiom, picked up young asian couple, 2 mile ride, got to their apt, and they said hey, wait for a minute we have a xmas present for you, so I wait for them to go into their apt, thinking they will bring out some food or chocolates, they come out and hand me some bills, didn't count it in front of them, we hugged each other and I left, pulled over and looked at the cash, 5 20 dollar bills and a 100 dollar bill. best tip ever, lol


----------

